# evil twin, evo r, or sub pop



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Use the search function in this section. I think there are reviews on each one of those boards here. I know there is one for the Sub Pop cause I wrote it.


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

And i know there is one of the evil twin because i wrote that one  .


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2009)

i ride the wide evo-r ( revolver-r) and it is tons of fun, the tech works, it is poppy, light and gripps well on icy shit... so the evo is definitely good choice


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

i've read reviews on the boards, i just wanted to know if anyone has had experience with them and could compare, I could just try and demo them out to find which of the techs i like the best, but that would be difficult so any help would be appreciated


----------



## darkninja (Jan 17, 2009)

I have not ridden a reverse camber board so i cannot comment on that. But tbt does not make the board ride differently, just better. Carving is quicker edge to edge, flat based riding is quicker and more stable, and landing off jumps is amazingly stable. There are other minor advantages but those are the big ones that stand out in my mind.


----------



## waffle (Feb 8, 2009)

i feel more attracted to the tbt because it seems like the only advantage of reverse camber is the pow performance and presses. the tbt seems to offer more benefits with less pow performance, but i'm perfectly comfortable in the pow on my current camber board. how does the tbt hold up in the pow/trees? and how stiff is the evil twin? i'm looking for mainly a park board that i could do all mountain with including trees and occasional pow, but i have a pow stick for the champagne days, would an airobic be too noodly for this?

and i still am interested in the sub pop since this drifter base seems a lot like this tbt and mixes in the reverse camber.


----------



## phile00 (Jan 7, 2009)

waffle said:


> i feel more attracted to the tbt because it seems like the only advantage of reverse camber is the pow performance and presses. the tbt seems to offer more benefits with less pow performance, but i'm perfectly comfortable in the pow on my current camber board. how does the tbt hold up in the pow/trees? and how stiff is the evil twin? i'm looking for mainly a park board that i could do all mountain with including trees and occasional pow, but i have a pow stick for the champagne days, would an airobic be too noodly for this?
> 
> and i still am interested in the sub pop since this drifter base seems a lot like this tbt and mixes in the reverse camber.


read nivek's review i you're interested in the sub pop.


----------

